# ongoing garage projects



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Gutters:
i got a quote from a gutter guy a front gutter 39 ft.. 400$ not $350 need to get a few more quotes... but i want that done before i do the garage floor. 



in the iterim.. 

floor:
I picked up a 4 pack of rustoleoum 2 part epoxy garage floor paint. 

Outside:
Also got 5 gallons of Behr 6 year clear stain for the outside behr may not be the 'best' quality.. but i just want to get something on there and i will vinyl side it next year.. 
I will spray the outside - never sprayed yet but its a good way to learn... plus i need to hand paint the front and that tends to get wet so want to do that ASAP. 



Inside:
have an electician coming monday just to tie down the cable/phone & power lines.. put in a subpanel and one set of outlets in the garage for now... 

i will either do the wiring for lights (inside and out) plus outlets myself or have them come back another time.. when i determine where i want everything..


organization:
still have the wood for a toolbench.. plan to do that some time soon... probably before painting the floor.. 


i figured while its still empty.. i will start to think about shelfing/pegboard or hooks (where i want them and what i want to put up..) and what i plan to keep out in the 
garage versus in the basement or shed..


Im thinking: Shed: lawn/yard tools
Garage: power tools/toolbox and good tools
Basement: table saw and wood tools (for now)





thats my next few weekends or more... the yard is really gonna suffer this year.. but ill be able to catch it up next year...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If your contemplating putting up the gutters this year, you should put up you aluminum fascia first so you don't have to take the gutters down to do it next year.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *If your contemplating putting up the gutters this year, you should put up you aluminum fascia first so you don't have to take the gutters down to do it next year. *


Yes what he said....you don't need to waste the money. Sounds like you will be real busy! Glad you have a nice garage now!!!:worthy:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

man, you two love just spending my money... :furious: :furious: 



actually thats a great idea... i called our local lumber yard.. they sell vinyl fascia... 14$ per 12 ft piece.. 

*or maybe the gutter guy does it and can get me a seamless piece..* 


i looked it up on line it looks something like this right?? 



<img src=http://www.buysellfind.net/siding/tes/54SIDING-SOFFIT-FASCIA.JPG> 


this is what you are talking about right?? 


so i would put this onm and have him do the gutters over that.. that makes sense.. 


thanks


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I think you have the idea!!!! I would hate to see you have gutters put on and have to take them off again to put on the vinyl and metal.  You might need to buy somemore wax for your tractor! The tractor does get one of the garage bays doesn't it?????:truth:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *man, you two love just spending my money... :furious: :furious:
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...that's it SJ:thumbsup: and yes, Stew and I do like spending your money...you think you could get us a CC # as there are some tractor accessories we've been looking at:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey sj have you painted the floor yet:question: Or stained the outside yet:question:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hello sj where are you hope your busy painting floors and walls. Want to see some pictures please:worthy:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey SJ... I would check with a few more gutter guys before you make your dission. That sounds like a pretty good price, but I have been calling people for gutters on my house, and the prices are all over the board. May not be any cheaper out there, but worth a shot.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

you were right paul.. i found someone for over 100$ cheaper.. for the the same thing..


----------

